# Innseason resorts opening info



## mdurette (Jun 2, 2020)

Innseason has resorts in MA, NH and RI    Thought this info may be helpful for people considering these New England areas for at least June






						COVID Travel Information - InnSeason Resorts
					

At the InnSeason Resorts, each resort is cautiously and carefully adjusting operations. Click here to find out more information on COVID related procedures




					www.innseason.com


----------



## missyrcrews (Jun 2, 2020)

Headed to Pollard Brook the end of June.  Can't wait. Looks like the outdoor pool will be open, and the indoor pool open with limits.  That's really all we need.


----------



## jbiza (Jun 2, 2020)

Is anyone familiar with maintenance fees at Innseason Resorts ( specifically HarborWalk)? There was an offering recently  where MF's are $146. annually for a white season studio, unit paid off in full. Would this be a reasonable MF for every other year usage for a white season studio?

  Looked interesting but upon a bit of research (trust, but verify   ), the usage is biennial & the MF is ~$600. The resort provided Owner with paperwork to turn it back over to them, even though LT Transfers, contacted the resort to verify information to COMPLETE a transfer, which the resort would not provide, so the Owner could transfer to Buyer.

Just seemed like the resort wanted to get the unit back to sell again at FULL RETAIL  & higher MF?
 Seemed a bit shady by the resort  .


----------



## swditz (Jun 2, 2020)

jbiza said:


> Is anyone familiar with maintenance fees at Innseason Resorts ( specifically HarborWalk)? There was an offering recently  where MF's are $146. annually for a white season studio, unit paid off in full. Would this be a reasonable MF for every other year usage for a white season studio?
> 
> Looked interesting but upon a bit of research (trust, but verify   ), the usage is biennial & the MF is ~$600. The resort provided Owner with paperwork to turn it back over to them, even though LT Transfers, contacted the resort to verify information to COMPLETE a transfer, which the resort would not provide, so the Owner could transfer to Buyer.
> 
> ...


I have 4 innseason contracts. In all cases the resort did the transfer. They send the owner forms to fill out and forward to the buyer. they do a credit check and verify the buyer is not an exit company. They will inform the buyer exactly what they are buying and the yearly cost. I have found them very professional and transparent in each purchase. Both weeks and vacation club points. I believe that is the only way they do transfers. Not sure how much harbor walk fees are.


----------



## jbiza (Jun 2, 2020)

swditz said:


> I have 4 innseason contracts. In all cases the resort did the transfer. They send the owner forms to fill out and forward to the buyer. they do a credit check and verify the buyer is not an exit company. They will inform the buyer exactly what they are buying and the yearly cost. I have found them very professional and transparent in each purchase. Both weeks and vacation club points. I believe that is the only way they do transfers. Not sure how much harbor walk fees are.




I appreciate your information on their process.


----------



## mdurette (Jun 2, 2020)

missyrcrews said:


> Headed to Pollard Brook the end of June.  Can't wait. Looks like the outdoor pool will be open, and the indoor pool open with limits.  That's really all we need.



You're killing me lady!!!!!  Ha Ha Ha, Sob, Sob, Sob


----------



## missyrcrews (Jun 3, 2020)

mdurette said:


> You're killing me lady!!!!!  Ha Ha Ha, Sob, Sob, Sob


Keep watching.  I bet there will be something available last minute.  I can see us parked in a parking lot, 8 feet apart, doing the social distance thing and visiting.


----------



## tonyg (Jun 3, 2020)

I'm booked for PB in July, let me know how things are.


----------



## missyrcrews (Jun 3, 2020)

tonyg said:


> I'm booked for PB in July, let me know how things are.


Will do!  I'm excited to try that place out.  I banked my week at Cold Spring, and was feeling so forlorn about it.  Then the situation was such that NH is opening a bit, and the week at PB popped out.  Nabbed it for only 14TPU, and I got 26 for what I banked, so came out ahead.  I know the general area well, just not the resort.  We're usually a few exits further south.


----------



## tonyg (Jun 5, 2020)

You should be pleased, I,ve often said it was the best resort in the area.


----------



## Bwolf (Jun 6, 2020)

*missyrcrews: *Would you mind sharing which building you are in?  Even the unit number, if you don't mind. Some of us may be able to give you some background on the building/unit.  We own unit 428 in Woodland.

Enjoy your visit and we would appreciate your opinion of PB.


----------



## missyrcrews (Jun 6, 2020)

I don't know what building I'm in.  RCI confirmations don't give that information.  I know it's a 2BR sleeps 6, private for 4.  I'm assuming this might mean one bathroom, but that's fine.  We aren't real picky.  I haven't been anywhere since February, and am itchy to travel.    I will report back.  I'm so excited to try out this place.  Usually the TPUs are more than I can spend, but this time it was perfect!

A fun fact for those of you following my II swap for the week prior to PB.  (We were going to Village of Loon, which is closed that week, so swapped to Vacationland Estates here in Maine.)  I live in Midcoast Maine, and am going to Island Falls, which is not far from Houlton....I95's last gasp before Canada.  I will be traveling just 50 miles less than if I was traveling to Vermont.  But no quarantine/etc, because I haven't crossed state lines.  Isn't that nuts!?


----------



## WinniWoman (Jun 6, 2020)

missyrcrews said:


> Headed to Pollard Brook the end of June.  Can't wait. Looks like the outdoor pool will be open, and the indoor pool open with limits.  That's really all we need.




Pollard Brook just posted on Facebook yesterday that they are open but no amenities will be available until further notice.


----------



## missyrcrews (Jun 6, 2020)

WinniWoman said:


> Pollard Brook just posted on Facebook yesterday that they are open but no amenities will be available until further notice.


Still going.  It's kind of a bummer, but we'll roll with it!


----------



## Bwolf (Jun 7, 2020)

missyrcrews:   Private for four means a 2 person murphy bed in the living room.  2 sleep in one bedroom, 2 in another.  You will have two bathrooms, one in the master bedroom and one open to all.

I don't know how RCI works, but with II, I go to my exchange history and see what I deposited and which unit I "got" in exchange for it.  This information doesn't appear on the confirmation.  That said, we have, sometimes, been put in a different unit from the one we "got" in the exchange.

IMHO, PB is a good place to own, but if you can't use the pools, hot tub, or sauna, you must rely on other activities, such as hiking the trails, visiting wineries, going to antique stores, and similar things to have a good time in the area.  Hope you enjoy it.


----------



## tonyg (Jun 7, 2020)

In my experience of exchanges into Pollard Brook I've only been put in the unit specified about half of the time.


----------



## mdurette (Jun 7, 2020)

tonyg said:


> In my experience of exchanges into Pollard Brook I've only been put in the unit specified about half of the time.



Agree - but I'm pretty sure I have always been assigned the same building as my "assigned" unit was in.    Unless I ask at the front desk nicely for a different building and they usually accommodate.


----------



## WinniWoman (Jun 15, 2020)

We are heading up on Friday, 6/19, for the two free nights I won there. The pools are open. Gym is limited to 5 people at a time. Not an issue as rarely more than that in the gym anyway.

Closed are the hot tub, arcade, sauna. Not sure about the tennis courts, basketball court or playground.

Will not be in our unit as the prize was a one bedroom. Don’t know where they will put us.

One mistake I made was choosing a weekend for this as the restaurants have limits and we will be having all meals out for this short trip.


----------



## missyrcrews (Jun 15, 2020)

YAY!  Pools open!!!!  

Have fun, Mary Ann.  Even a 1 BR with takeout is still someplace different.  Enjoy!


----------



## e.bram (Feb 12, 2022)

swditz said:


> I have 4 innseason contracts. In all cases the resort did the transfer. They send the owner forms to fill out and forward to the buyer. they do a credit check and verify the buyer is not an exit company. They will inform the buyer exactly what they are buying and the yearly cost. I have found them very professional and transparent in each purchase. Both weeks and vacation club points. I believe that is the only way they do transfers. Not sure how much harbor walk fees are.


Did you get a deed or a license?


----------



## swditz (Feb 14, 2022)

I got deeds for my fixed weeks. Enrollment for my vacation club points.


----------



## e.bram (Feb 14, 2022)

swditz said:


> I got deeds for my fixed weeks. Enrollment for my vacation club points.


You don't have  DEEDs! You have  LICENSEs(not ownership)! I looked it up on BarnstableI got my information from  https://www.barnstabledeeds.org/free-public-access/stering site. What leads  you think(believe) you have a DEED?
The site might be wrong 
Please check , I use this site when I buy a Cape Cod t/s.


----------



## mdurette (Feb 14, 2022)

e.bram said:


> You don't have  DEEDs! You have  LICENSEs(not ownership)! I looked it up on BarnstableI got my information from  https://www.barnstabledeeds.org/free-public-access/stering site. What leads  you think(believe) you have a DEED?
> The site might be wrong
> Please check , I use this site when I buy a Cape Cod t/s.




Yikes, is there a back story?


----------



## e.bram (Feb 17, 2022)

mdurette said:


> Yikes, is there a back story?


What kind of story are you looking for?
We haven't heard from swditz yet. Maybe he could tell us?


----------



## dioxide45 (Feb 17, 2022)

mdurette said:


> Yikes, is there a back story?











						timeshare deed vs timeshare license?
					

I am looking to buy a timeshare in Mass. The HOA will not let the seller issue a new deed, but insists on issuing a timeshare license. Does anyone have any information on the implication of this.




					tugbbs.com


----------



## mdurette (Feb 18, 2022)

e.bram said:


> What kind of story are you looking for?
> We haven't heard from swditz yet. Maybe he could tell us?




Just confused that's all.   Your post was a bit feisty and I couldn't figure out how it related to this old thread about resorts opening after Covid shutdown.   Got it now.....


----------

